# Mac sur ma télé



## alexalex1331 (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je voudrait savoir si il était possible de copier tout l'écran + le son d'un mac (un pc aussi si possible) sur ma télé via l'apple tv mais le son c'est le son global du pc (pour utiliser deezer).

Je suis presque sûr que l'on peut envoyer juste du son sur l'apple tv a partir de l'iphone (via deezer) mais je voulais être sûr. possible ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2011)

De base, non. Il te faut un outil de capture d'écran. Le film ainsi crée pourra être diffusé sur l'Apple TV. Mais cela ne peut être fait en direct.


----------



## alexalex1331 (31 Juillet 2011)

ok merci beaucoup de ta réponce et diffuser la musique de deezer sur l'apple tv a partir de l'iphone, l'ipad ou un mac c'est possible ? un iphone, oui je crois, a confirmer svp. un ipad, pareil, a confirmer. Mais a partir d'un mac ???


----------



## Rem64 (31 Juillet 2011)

Oui c'est possible, deezer sur iphone possède une option airplay lorsque des dispositifs compatibles sont repérés sur le réseau. une icône airplay apparait a droite de la barre de volume pour sélection la station de réception (l'apple tv en l'occurrence)
 C'est de source sur, je l'ai expérimenté moi même  pour l'ipad c'est à confirmer n'étant pas détenteur d'un de ces carreaux, j'ai cependant pu lire ceci:
http://www.ipadsystem.fr/news/deezer-ipad-passe-en-version-0-2/

De toute façon y'a pas que ça que tu peux afficher sur l'apple tv via ton iphone il y a les page web, google map, facebook, des docs PDF et PPT via l'appui "Display Out" 

Pour le son ipod marche aussi (encore heureux)

Et pour le scrennshot de ton mac, il y a Bruce mais c plus un test de développer qu'un réel outil.


----------



## alexalex1331 (31 Juillet 2011)

Même avec un Mac ???
Et d'un pc sous windows

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

Ok super merci beaucoup mais pour le son de deezer a partir du Mac ou du pc on peut utiliser Airfoil  non ?
Et finalement je ne veux pas copier tous l'écran du pc je veux juste afficher photo et video du disque dur, a partir d'un Mac, possible non??? Mais d'un pc ?


----------



## Rem64 (1 Août 2011)

Jamais testé cet outil mais oui ça semble marcher. Par contre je suis pas sur que tu puisses steamer depuis deezer desktop mais uniquement depuis deezer sur safari ce qui est moins pratique.

Correction, apres test ça marche très bien avec deezer desktop !!!


----------



## alexalex1331 (1 Août 2011)

Pour l'histoire des photos et vidéos possible ? Et deezer a partir d'un pc (windows)


----------



## alexalex1331 (1 Août 2011)

Je suis presque sûr de tout ça, pouvez vous me le confirmez s'il vous plait : 


- A partir d'un mac je peut bien partager ma bibliotheque de photo et de vidéo vers apple tv : c'est bien possible ça ?

- A partir d'un Mac je peut envoyer du son de deezer par exemple en passant par airfoil vers l'apple tv: C'est possible

- A partir d'un iphone, ipad ou ipod on peut utiliser airplay vers l'apple tv pour transmettre vidéo, image (comme sur la pub) : ça aussi c'est possible ?
___________________________________________________________________
- A partir d'un PC (windows), peut on envoyer du son de deezer par exemple en passant par airfoil vers l'apple tv ???

- A partir d'un PC (windows), peut on partager ma bibliotheque de photo et de vidéo vers apple tv ???


Merci d'avance le forum ma déjà bien avancer et la je veut juste qu'on me dit que ce truc c'est ok ou pas (mais j'éspère pas  )


----------



## Rem64 (1 Août 2011)

alexalex1331 a dit:


> Je suis presque sûr de tout ça, pouvez vous me le confirmez s'il vous plait :
> 
> 
> - A partir d'un mac je peut bien partager ma bibliotheque de photo et de vidéo vers apple tv : c'est bien possible ça ?



C'est possible pour les photos mais via le partage d'itunes car iphoto ne gère pas l'airplay vers l'apple tv.
Pour les vidéos c'est uniquement sous itunes donc dans les format compatible que tu peux faire de l'airplay. (airfoil ne marche que pour le son et les vidéos avec aifoil speaker donc la video ne marche pas avec l'apple tv)



> - A partir d'un Mac je peut envoyer du son de deezer par exemple en passant par airfoil vers l'apple tv: C'est possible



C'est possible aussi bien par deezer sous safari que par deezer desktop



> - A partir d'un iphone, ipad ou ipod on peut utiliser airplay vers l'apple tv pour transmettre vidéo, image (comme sur la pub) : ça aussi c'est possible ?



Oui c'est possible mais pas encore pour le mirroring comme présenté avec iOS5



> ___________________________________________________________________
> - A partir d'un PC (windows), peut on envoyer du son de deezer par exemple en passant par airfoil vers l'apple tv ???



Théoriquement oui par airfoil pour windows



> - A partir d'un PC (windows), peut on partager ma bibliotheque de photo et de vidéo vers apple tv ???



Même réponse que précédemment 



> Merci d'avance le forum ma déjà bien avancer et la je veut juste qu'on me dit que ce truc c'est ok ou pas (mais j'éspère pas  )


----------



## alexalex1331 (1 Août 2011)

ok merci beaucoup de ton aide !
C'est cool de se dire qu'on peut compter sur des gens de forums

Merci à toi remi64 vraiment 
Merci a toi gwen


----------



## le veilleur (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un MacBook Pro (2010) et j'ai investi dans un adaptateur Apple mini DVI + USB vers HDMI afin de connecter mon Mac à ma TV (LG).
Or, depuis ma migration vers LION, lorsque je veux regarder un film (par exemple), je n'arrive plus à le voir en full ecran sur ma TV !!!
J'ai essayé plusieurs réglages et rien n'y fait !!!
Auriez-vous une astuce ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Rem64 (2 Août 2011)

Le veilleur, tu n'est pas dans la bonne section, il faut que tu postes dans la section MacOS Lion et pas dans celle sur Apple TV.


----------

